# one muskie today



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

i caught this one this afternoon on a Rapala Baby Bass pattern husky jerk. 42" long 19lbs. she didnt fight much in the beginning but when she got to shore it was a different story.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwww!

That is a great fish! Good job and wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


I need to fish with you - soon!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

Woohoo that is a nice fish!
Do you think if I accidently snagged a musky like that on a 6'6" M BPS extreme baitcaster rod, with 30lb. power pro, I could reel it in?


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

im waiting!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

woo hoo! Nice fish man!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

i caught that on a 6'6" rod and 10 lb test. thats about all i use. you dont need all that huge equipment as long as you play them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome, that is a beauty. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan I wanna catch a muskie


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 12, 2008)

"Fish of a thousand casts"? It seems like you post pictures of these muskies like I post pictures of all my fish. Nice fish, and I think I'm gonna get me one of those Husky Jerks in that color for the pickerel down here.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

best lure ive ever used!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice ski man. Your making me jealous.


----------



## little anth (Jan 12, 2008)

nice man :wink: :wink:


----------



## shizzy (Jan 12, 2008)

First..... awesome job. That would make my year! And how many muskies for you in 2008 so far? :shock: Congrats Mtnman! :lol: Second, If I ever post a topic titled "One musky today", I will be on cloud nine. Western Pa. here I come!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome Fish!!!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

3rd for the year, and shizzy you and esquired should hook up and come on over. what is it about a 6hr drive?


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

Good to see some people have already started their Bass Logs!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish we had those around here...


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice fish. Congrats1 Wish we had them here.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> They area around Jersey one must just know where to look. I have heard they were taken from Strawbridge Lake below the damn, but i do not know how true this is.



I heard that as well. I was talking about Strawbridge Lake last night at dinner with my family and everyone though I was nuts when I mentioned that:roll:


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful fish, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

Does not seem to be in the catalog


https://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=331


----------



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

Rapala husky jerk 5 1/2" 1/2oz swimming depth 4'-6' suspending & rattlin 
Gander Mountain $5.99
FishinNJ thats a small back wash from Tionesta Creek near the end of our town near the bot launch.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 13, 2008)

On sale at Cabelas. I might have to order me one...


----------



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

anytime dude.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

Way to go! That river seems to be loaded with musky, wish there were more of them around here.


----------



## muskie man (Apr 28, 2008)

was it 35in? and wut did you get it on, a sucker?


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 29, 2008)

beautiful fish!!!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 29, 2008)

Rapala Baby Bass pattern husky jerk. 42" long 19lbs


----------



## muskie man (Apr 30, 2008)

ya i got my 40in tiger muskie on a X-rap jointed shad, got to love the good old rapalas =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice fish there! :beer:


----------



## caddyjosh (May 1, 2008)

NICE FISH we have 1 lake with those but they are like ninjas noone ever sees them except on the wall at the resort there.


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Awesome, that is a beauty. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan I wanna catch a muskie


Me too those things look like they could give you some hell


----------



## mtnman (May 1, 2008)

Thats a huge Tiger muskie man! very nice fish! We have some tiger muskie around here but very rarely do we see one 40" or better! They are stocking Tigers in our area now so it will take some time for them to get bigger, Im just glad they are a hibrid and cant reproduce. Our river here is polluted with muskie and pike and if the tigers would reproduce there would be way to many muskie and no other fish. You gotta keep the system health!


----------



## BigRiver (May 1, 2008)

Just joined this forum today.... =D>  

Nice Skis......I'll post a few photos of Muskies I've caught when I get a chance to reduce the file size on them. :roll: 
Didn't get out last year very much and only caught 3 skis.....but the average size of them three was 48 inches... 8) 

Nice forum you have here =D> .....I'm running a 17'8" LUND Fisherman w/ a HONDA 115...love my tinny!
Live in Kitchener Ontario and have a camp (cottage) 4 hours north on the French/Pickerel River System. Great Fishing up there.

:idea: Check this out: www.muskiescanada.ca 

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

BigRiver said:


> Just joined this forum today.... =D>
> 
> Nice Skis......I'll post a few photos of Muskies I've caught when I get a chance to reduce the file size on them. :roll:
> Didn't get out last year very much and only caught 3 skis.....but the average size of them three was 48 inches... 8)
> ...




:WELCOME:

Thank you for joining! Looking forward to seeing those huge muskie!


----------



## mtnman (May 1, 2008)

> Didn't get out last year very much and only caught 3 skis.....but the average size of them three was 48 inches... 8)



Nice average!!!!!!


----------



## muskie man (May 1, 2008)

thats a crazzy average for tiger muskies.


----------



## BigRiver (May 3, 2008)

That average was Muskie not the hybrid "Tigers" ! :roll: 

Get very few Tigers up here  A few but not many...all natural (no stocking).

Rick 8)


----------



## BigRiver (May 3, 2008)

Here is a 53" by 24"
others
to come


----------



## slim357 (May 3, 2008)

Nice fish, :WELCOME: to the site


----------



## BigRiver (May 3, 2008)

Here are a few more...there are two of my fishing partner Kevin's (58 & 50)





All live released =D> 

Hook'em Hard & Hang On :!:


----------



## muskie man (May 4, 2008)

omg them are some good muskies, did you get them all in one year? the first one is pig! 
how did you fish for them? 
jiging,jurkbaits,casting,or live bait?


----------



## BigRiver (May 5, 2008)

Thx. Muskie man,
All five where last season except for the 58"...it was 2006 !
The 53" & 46" were caught casting on a Super Cowgirl Bucktail and a Bondy Bait respectively.
The 48" & 50" were trolling using 8" body baits at 4 MPH.
The 58" was trolling using a 10" firetiger believer. (it's the current world record, catch & release that's registered with FHF in Hayward WI.)
We never use live bait as we are strickly "Catch & Release" and using live bait normally is hard to
accomplish C&R .
We have lots of friends that we fish with that caught many 50" class big girls last year also.

Rick (alias DTR) 8)


----------



## muskie man (May 5, 2008)

ya i want to get up into canada and do some big time muskie fishing. do you come down to MN and fish??


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

Some nice Muskies there man! WOW! :beer:


----------



## BigRiver (May 5, 2008)

Thx. Jim :lol: 

Hey Muskie Man,

I owned a small truck'n company a few years ago and had many loads every month to MN. and have fished LOTW's and been to Hayward to the Hall of Fame twice......my main customer was Solway MN. near Bemidgi.....was there many times....but haver hunted Muskie in MN yet !  
Have been to the Chicago Muskie Show about 5 times and to the Mn/St Paul one once.
Where do you hail from ????? :?: 
Love to get down there sometime !!!!! [-o< 
You should try out where the big girls live...up here in Canuck Land ! #-o 
Cheers,
DTR 8)


----------



## mtnman (May 6, 2008)

Very Very nice fish! Any muskie over 50in. is a trophy fish in my opinion and you got a bunch of them. My biggest is 48in but theres some big boys in the river here, they are just a little fiesty to land with the light tackle we use. I dont use anything more than 12lb test EVER with a 30lb steel leader. When the big ones hit its game on. I know that ive lost at least 3 well over the 50in mark but ill get one yet!!!!!! Like I said before very nice fish. Your making me jealous. *Keep it up, it makes me fish even harder when I see hogs like that!!!!!!!*


----------



## muskie man (May 6, 2008)

im from Lackeville MN, but i just stared muskie fishing last year. im going to try to go to all the big muskie lake in MN but ya if i can shave up some money and go up to canada try up there. wut lakes do you fish up there?


----------



## BigRiver (May 6, 2008)

Hey mtnman....I'll send you some more Hoggs when I get 'em !
Check out: www.muskiescanada.ca lots of photos in there too. :shock: 

Hey muskie man.....so you live just off I-35 south of the Twins ? Dakota Co. ? :?: 
See post #10 on : "Nice Muskie" for the lakes/rivers that I fish.

Cheers all,
 Rick (Alias DTR)


----------



## muskie man (May 6, 2008)

ya right in there. there not mutch for good musky fishing down there so got to drive alot to get to good spots. :evil:


----------



## BigRiver (May 14, 2008)

Same thing for me  
The closest Muskie Waters are 150 km.(90 miles) away from my home in Kitchener and
my favourite fishing #-o is almost 400 km. (240 miles) up at my cabin on the French River.
Therefore my LUND stays up north most of the time. My Toyota Tundra 4x4 really sucks back the gas hauling the boat. Gas up here is $1.25 per litre....there are 4.5 litres to a gallon...you do the math ???? And you thought gas was expensive in the US ! :roll: 
Cheers,
Muskie Rick 8)


----------



## NITROFISH (May 16, 2008)

Nice fish man Just got out to my muski hole the other day no luck yet hope to put some pics on soon !!!!


----------

